# Biblical Training



## Wynteriii (Dec 26, 2013)

Has anyone been to this site. I can't tell whether it is good educational resource.

www.biblicaltraining.org


----------



## Hamalas (Dec 26, 2013)

I know that Bill Mounce is closely involved with it (now whether that is a real plus or not I don't know).


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Dec 26, 2013)

Dr. Bill Mounce is a solid guy. I don't know that he's Reformed, but a solid biblical and Greek scholar to be sure. I know he has been offering these kind of educational opportunities for a long time. I've even considered taking some of his courses myself. I've always appreciated his desire to offer first-class scholarship and learning to those who could never afford to attend seminary.


----------



## Hamalas (Dec 26, 2013)

C. M. Sheffield said:


> Dr. Bill Mounce is a solid guy. I don't know that he's Reformed, but a solid biblical and Greek scholar to be sure. I know he has been offering these kind of educational opportunities for a long time. I've even considered taking some of his courses myself. I've always appreciated his desire to offer first-class scholarship and learning to those who could never afford to attend seminary.



That was my impression as well. I just didn't want to offer false assurances!


----------



## arapahoepark (Dec 26, 2013)

It is a good site. Most are Calvinists on there and the ones who aren't don't do the theology portions exposing their bias.
A solid site.


----------

